# [2011] Anyone have surgery to remove mandibular Tori???



## DonM (Jan 12, 2011)

If you don't have these you probably will not have a clue what I'm referring to. (In fact even if you do have them, you may not know you have them, or that they are unusual.)Tori are excess bone that are attached to your jaw or the palate of your mouth.  I think only about 3% (Lucky Me!!) of the population have them. They are genetic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torus_mandibularis

I didn't know they were unusual or potentially problematic until maybe 25 years ago. Mine make taking dental xrays very uncomfortable. They also tend to continue growing albeit very slowly, and now at the ripe age of 57 mine probably need to be removed.

I was wondering if any other Tuggers had surgery to remove them, and what their experiences were.

thanks
don


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow. TUG is such an education. I have a nub on only the left side of my jaw bone. So that is what that is. :hysterical:


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have one as well. Not considering surgery yet but probably will at some point so I'm eager to hear if anyone has any experience with having them removed also.


----------



## jme (Jan 12, 2011)

they are usually bilateral, meaning same position on both sides.   can be a single slightly raised mound-like area or a set of bubbles, from pea size to marbles (mostly mandibular, meaning lower), or something that looks like a large piece of cauliflower (usually maxillary, meaning upper).  Maxillary can also be smaller and rounded. 

no need to remove them unless there's a specific reason. trouble with x-rays is not one of those reasons, imho. The main reason would be the need for dentures (full or partial) where the tori are in the way of the comfortable seating of the prosthesis. (that's when the teeth are gone and there's nothing but the saddle area of gum, unless there are tori present, which stick out)

then, you have an oral surgeon remove them. It's not a major procedure necessarily, unless the tori are extensive.  Think of the area as a saddle, where large bony lumps on the horse under the saddle area would be uncomfortable when the saddle is seated (especially when the cowboy goes on a long ride, bouncing all around and exerting pressure-------that corresponds to a person eating and putting pressure on the prosthesis all day long). So, they're removed and the horse is happy.....the area is smooth again, like an upside down "U" with smooth sides.


----------



## DonM (Jan 12, 2011)

jme said:


> no need to remove them unless there's a specific reason. trouble with x-rays is not one of those reasons, imho.



Jme:

I agree with you that trouble with xrays is not a reason to remove them- and that is not my reason either.

My Tori are beneath my tongue and attached to the jaw but below the teeth.

Have you had the procedure? If so can you elaborate on it?

don


----------



## jme (Jan 12, 2011)

DonM said:


> Jme:
> 
> I agree with you that trouble with xrays is not a reason to remove them- and that is not my reason either.
> 
> ...



no sir, i don't have it, but i've removed a lot of them surgically.


----------



## DonM (Jan 12, 2011)

jme said:


> no sir, i don't have it, but i've removed a lot of them surgically.



Terrific- I've got a consult with an oral surgeon on Thursday- can I send you a PM with some questions?

thanks
don


----------



## jme (Jan 12, 2011)

DonM said:


> Terrific- I've got a consult with an oral surgeon on Thursday- can I send you a PM with some questions?
> 
> thanks
> don



of course you can. 

 remember that each situation is different. With tori, the difference will not usually be the position (those are common), but rather the size and the health history of the patient. 

the surgery could be described as laying the gum tissue open to expose the knobby tori, and then gently shaving the surface until it's smooth and flat.  then a few stitches.  easy, actually.  

Like you'd do in your back-yard shop with a dremel tool.  really.  it's fast and gentle, at least in an oral surgeon's hands.  don't do this at home.  lol


----------



## Kay H (Jan 12, 2011)

I guess I have them.  I have lumps all along my lower jaw on the tongue side.  Don't hve them behind my incisors but alongside my molars.  They feel very prominent when I touch them with my tongue.  I did ask my oral surgeon once if they are normal and he said they are fairly common.  I don't remember him giving them a name.

They don't look as bad as the picture.


----------



## jme (Jan 12, 2011)

Kay H said:


> I guess I have them.  I have lumps all along my lower jaw on the tongue side.  Don't hve them behind my incisors but alongside my molars.  They feel very prominent when I touch them with my tongue.  I did ask my oral surgeon once if they are normal and he said they are fairly common.  I don't remember him giving them a name.
> 
> They don't look as bad as the picture.



completely normal and benign condition.  just an outgrowth of bone.  sorta like, some people have very prominent cheekbones, some don't....just a different location.  and some have lumpy heads...whatever.....you get it. 

usually a sign of above-average intelligence and good looks.


----------



## Stressy (Jan 12, 2011)

jme said:


> *usually a sign of above-average intelligence and good looks*.



No wonder mine are so prominent! :hysterical:


----------



## Dottie (Jan 13, 2011)

jme said:


> completely normal and benign condition.  just an outgrowth of bone.  sorta like, some people have very prominent cheekbones, some don't....just a different location.  and some have lumpy heads...whatever.....you get it.
> 
> usually a sign of above-average intelligence and good looks.



Now that is a happy thought.  My mouth is filled with them.  Dentists have told me that surgery to remove them is VERY painful and then ask me if I want the surgery.  My response is always no thank you.  I try to take good care of my teeth so I can keep them as I was told that surgery would be necessary if dentures were ever needed.


----------



## jme (Jan 13, 2011)

Dottie said:


> Now that is a happy thought.  My mouth is filled with them.  Dentists have told me that surgery to remove them is VERY painful and then ask me if I want the surgery.  My response is always no thank you.  I try to take good care of my teeth so I can keep them as I was told that surgery would be necessary if dentures were ever needed.



exactly.     now you see, you've just proved the high intelligence theory.


----------



## Kay H (Jan 13, 2011)

jme said:


> usually a sign of above-average intelligence and good looks.




Oh, Thanks.  I guess I have both of them also.:whoopie:   You made my day.


----------



## Judy258 (Oct 5, 2016)

DonM said:


> If you don't have these you probably will not have a clue what I'm referring to. (In fact even if you do have them, you may not know you have them, or that they are unusual.)Tori are excess bone that are attached to your jaw or the palate of your mouth.  I think only about 3% (Lucky Me!!) of the population have them. They are genetic.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torus_mandibularis
> 
> ...



Tori growth is the body's response to unusual biting pressures. They are typically caused by an imbalanced bite. The best way to treat this is periodontal therapy _[Link deleted.]_ Get a consultation with a periodontist with good experience. It can be easily treated and eliminated with the right expert care.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 5, 2016)

Mine also!



Stressy said:


> No wonder mine are so prominent! :hysterical:


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 5, 2016)

Not sure this is always the case.  I've had mine since birth or as long as I can remember, and they haven't changed as far as I can tell.



Judy258 said:


> Tori growth is the body's response to unusual biting pressures. They are typically caused by an imbalanced bite. The best way to treat this is periodontal therapy _[Link deleted.]_ Get a consultation with a periodontist with good experience. It can be easily treated and eliminated with the right expert care.


----------

